# Corn stalks for feed ?



## Kitzy (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi, I have 15 Boer goats. I feed them approx. 3 - gallon of feed a day. Hay is through the roof here in S.E. Iowa. I'm wondering if I can supplement the feed with corn stalk bales instead of hay? Thank you, Terry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a good read on it.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/corn-stalk-hay-is-it-okay.123973/


----------

